# In need of help??



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Im gonna set some eggs tomorrow but the humidity is too high in my incubator its at 70 and i was told it needs to b at 50 how do i get it to go down


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Ooh, can't wait to hear all about your incubating and hatching. As for the humidity, sorry I'm not of help but someone will come and be helpful. What kind of eggs?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Open vents, lid, etc. remove sponge. Depends on your set up.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Robopetz i hav an assortment of eggs in the incubator 18 eggs and their all prob different breeds lol


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Thankyou Energyvet!!!!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks like we will be doing a first hatch within days of each other. I look forward to hearing/seeing the results.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Same here hope all goes well ur way!!!!


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Jim howd ur hatch go???????


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

DanielleBoland said:


> Jim howd ur hatch go???????


It went great, 30 out of 37 hatched. Had to cull one, it had a really bad turned out leg. It was hard to do, one of my tiny Serama chicks. I am just finishing up the rework of the incubator, such as adding an extra light with a switch. Will heat it back up, and starting end of next week, batch number two. Now, just gotta sell of the chicks. I have sold 4, keeping 4.

How did yours go?


----------

